# 2006 MKV JETTA 2.5L......Oil leaking EVERYWHERE in engine bay, beneath the car, and hissing sound



## VDUBL-L0W7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys I just opened my hood to notice that there was oil EVERYWHERE and a hissing sound almost as if there is some sort of leak somewhere. Then I looked beneath the car and noticed there was oil dripping onto the driveway as well. Checked the dipstick and there is no more oil in the car. It has all leaked out or actually exploded everywhere. Any idea what the hissing sound is or what would have caused this mess? Please see pics?

This is where I first notice oil everywhere. You can still see where it is wet from oil. 


Then I started the car again and it seems that the hissing sound is coming from here (you can also see it is wet)


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

pcv?


----------

